# Onkyo TX-NR3007 problems



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a 2-year-old Onkyo TX-NR3007 receiver that recently had a bit of a weird issue going on while watching the preview for a movie (see that thread here). Still not sure what happened and it has not happened again.

Since that event, the receiver has been giving me problems. The unit will power up seemingly normally, but the speaker channels would not energize (no sound, channel indicator lights on the front panel don't come on). The picture, however, is fine. The first time I used the AVR after the aforementioned "event," no channels would come on. I tried different input sources (BluRay, CD, Tuner) and no dice. That was fixed by unplugging/re-plugging the receiver. The next time we used it - a few days later - there was no problem. Third time, had to unplug the receiver again to get it to work. Finally, yesterday I tried to watch a movie and could not get any sound at all. I've checked all of the connections (at receiver, speakers, and other gear) and do not detect any issues. I even tried changing out HDMI cables and input for the BluRay player although since the CD and Tuner don't work I was pretty sure that wouldn't help). So yesterday I did a Factory Reset and everything seemed to work properly. I cycled power on and off a couple of times to be sure and did not detect any problems.

This morning, however, I tried again and I'm back to the same problem. No channels will turn on no matter which source or listening mode I use. Cycled power and unplugged/replugged the unit, still no sound.

The obvious step would seem to be taking it in for repairs. However, I was hoping someone might have some insight into the problem and, hopefully, solution before I send it in for 2-3 weeks just to be told it is going to cost $500 or more to fix. 

Thanks, 
sga2


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Much as I would prefer not pointing someone out of a forum, a quick look over at AVSforum yielded several pertinent threads:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1342056/onkyo-3007-audio-stopped-working/0_100
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1431671/p...oblem-without-sending-the-unit-to-onkyo/0_100
and a couple general threads...
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1185932/onkyo-3007-official-thread/0_100
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1192172/t...n-questions-issues-hints-answers-thread/0_100

Hope this helps!

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

So you have access to outboard amps that you could test with? It may tell you if there is an issue with the unit amps or the circuitry for individual channels.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

btw, I do own a 3007 and I had some issues with this very thing until I got the XPA-5 for power however; mine usually only had an issue if it had been left on too long. Like the kids were using it and it was left on for a day or more.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Dale Rasco said:


> btw, I do own a 3007 and I had some issues with this very thing until I got the XPA-5 for power however; mine usually only had an issue if it had been left on too long. Like the kids were using it and it was left on for a day or more.


I've had an XPA-3 for front 3's for about a year. I've not tried disconnecting from the signal chain, which I can try tonight. But since the channel indicator lights on the 3007 don't even come on, I don't think it is the 3007's amps.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

fbov said:


> Much as I would prefer not pointing someone out of a forum, a quick look over at AVSforum yielded several pertinent threads:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1342056/onkyo-3007-audio-stopped-working/0_100
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1431671/possible-diy-fix-for-onkyo-tx-nr3007-loss-of-audio-audio-problem-without-sending-the-unit-to-onkyo/0_100
> and a couple general threads...
> ...


Thanks. I'll review and post some thoughts.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

sga2 said:


> I've had an XPA-3 for front 3's for about a year. I've not tried disconnecting from the signal chain, which I can try tonight. But since the channel indicator lights on the 3007 don't even come on, I don't think it is the 3007's amps.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Ah, I would agree then. I didn't realize the channel lights weren't even displaying. I would tend to agree with you in that case.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

fbov said:


> Much as I would prefer not pointing someone out of a forum, a quick look over at AVSforum yielded several pertinent threads:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1342056/onkyo-3007-audio-stopped-working/0_100
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1431671/p...oblem-without-sending-the-unit-to-onkyo/0_100
> and a couple general threads...
> ...


Thanks! After looking at these, I made my way toward the Onkyo support forum (forum.onkyousa.com) and found several others with the same issue. I think this is a problem with several of the 2009 Onkyo units (not just the x007 series) based on reports from other owners with the same symptoms. 

The good news is that it appears Onkyo is going to bat for its customers. In a few of the related threads on forums.onkyousa.com, the Moderator said that they offer a one-time-only courtesy repair for units that are out of warranty (as mine is). So today I emailed Onkyo Parts & Service ([email protected]) and received a response (in just over 30 minutes!) telling me they approved a one-time warranty extension and put in a service ticket at my regional Onkyo service center which, thankfully, is only about 20 minutes away from home. I don’t know if this offer is directly related to this specific issue but in any case I commend Onkyo for taking care of this. I’ve been very happy thus far with their products (3 receivers and 1 CD player over 12 years) and this move has fortified this customer’s loyalty. I hope nobody has to deal with this issue, but if you do, please email Onkyo immediately.

I'll report back when I get the receiver post service. Thanks for the help.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow, impressive support from Onkyo.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great to hear they are taking care of it for you mate!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

TheHammer said:


> Wow, impressive support from Onkyo.


Agreed. Form the complaints I've read on other forums, including Onkyo's, I was expecting to wait days (maybe a week or more) just to hear back from them. +1 so far.

sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

The service center called to confirm that it is the HDMI board. Replacement has been ordered. Should have it back in a couple weeks.

sga2


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Great news - glad this is working out for you!


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the call today. The receiver is repaired and ready to be picked up. I should be getting my hands on it tomorrow. I used this "opportunity" to do some other maintenance (cleaned my PJ LCD plates, dismantled and painted my AV rack, cleaned up some cable terminations) so it may be a couple of days before I get everything up and running.

I also need to figure out whether I should put a fan on/under the AVR to keep the HDMI chips cool. I'll ask the repair tech for his opinion.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow had my 3007 go out and I wish I would have known about this before I sent it to the warranty company:sad: But the good news is that they reimburse me the full price. So I'm getting a newer upgraded model maybe the 5009 or the 5010 for not that much more money. I always consider getting an extended warranty in this case I'm glad that I did:sweat:

Menace


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Everything seems to work. One minor hiccup was that the HDMI board, which was replaced, also has the network card so the new unit has a different MAC address. I had to change router settings to reassign the static IP to the new network card. Now my remote control app works again.

Repair tech told me two things. First, this issue is not isolated to Onkyo. The HDMI board is a common failure point for receivers and other HDMI equipment across all brands. Second, he believes power surges - not heat - is the culprit. I may be adding a power conditioner, or several, to my gear.

Regards,
sga2


----------

